# training on the vindi



## mike 555

hi,
i have just obtained a list of the people i trained with on the vindicatrix.
my registration number is R 693816.
are there any fellow trainees on this site,if so please get in touch,would love to hear from you
all the best
mike


----------



## grant1

Hi mike.I trained on the Vindi also,but a long time after you, going by your discharge book number.Tell me,how did you get a list off your fellow trainees?


----------



## TonyAllen

Trained dec 1954 till feb 1955 Tony


----------



## mike 555

*answer*



grant1 said:


> Hi mike.I trained on the Vindi also,but a long time after you, going by your discharge book number.Tell me,how did you get a list off your fellow trainees?


i went onto the vindicatrix web site,and was given this information,by the site bosun,robin hurst,when i placed an entry in the guest book page.
thats www.vindicatrix-hq.fsnet.co.uk


----------



## Vindi Phil

*Vindi Phil*



mike 555 said:


> hi,
> i have just obtained a list of the people i trained with on the vindicatrix.
> my registration number is R 693816.
> are there any fellow trainees on this site,if so please get in touch,would love to hear from you
> all the best
> mike


Hi! Mike, I'm ex-Vindi circa 1958 - R698842 living in Kent UK. I was on deck and completed just under 33 years at sea.
Vindi Phil.


----------



## Paul Sibellas

*Vindi boy..........*

Hi ya Mike,there is still lots of Vindi Boys around.I went to the last Vindi reunion.There was alot there,i'll say 200 or more,but i don't know the real number.I was there 1964 & i'm still at sea.We were only there 2 or 3 months,but we'v never forgot it.


----------



## sagalout

I will never forget the Vindi worst & best 8 weeks of my life. Starving most of the time, food parcels from home & best of all Vindi Roll! I was there Sept '66 -Oct'66. I think we were the last but 1 intake. So stick it new boys


----------



## john.rea

hi, i was at the vindi 24-03-1958 to 2-05-1958 reg r690953.catering.may be somewhere nea your time.


----------



## francis brooke

Hi i trained in the vindi early 1966 my reg no is r8360600. how did you get a list of people you trained with . francis brooke ex catering 
from soth wales


----------



## Terry Willcox

*Vindi Days.*



Paul Sibellas said:


> Hi ya Mike,there is still lots of Vindi Boys around.I went to the last Vindi reunion.There was alot there,i'll say 200 or more,but i don't know the real number.I was there 1964 & i'm still at sea.We were only there 2 or 3 months,but we'v never forgot it.


 Hi Paul. I was at the Vindi in 1964 (same as you ) Great time, I was there from March - April. R800934. Catering Training, then to Port Line. Take care..... Terry. (H)


----------



## Charlie Hannah

I was at the Vindi 9/3/53to15/5/53 on Deck spent the next 40 years at sea.I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Captain2

Anyone from Vindi please get in touch with Terry Hales at [email protected] .com.au
He puts out a magazine as well


----------



## Thats another Story

anybody there 1960 nov deck.john


----------



## tigercub33

Hi Mike, i also went to the vindi, 4th june 56-13th july 56 catering, managed to get a proficiency badge, got to tilbury pool friday afternoon, signed on saturday morning, Mum made me wear my uniform and that was the last time it was wornjioned the SC Blairspey done three trips to Seven Isles loading Pulpthen back to northfleet the only instructor i rember was Popeye NoR653420 tigercub33


----------



## terry morrow

Hi Mike,
I went to the "VINDI'' OCT/60,did 6 weeks training,my pool was south shields
Ist day signing on I was told I had to report in my vindi uniform,what a laugh 
The lads had, I remember the KITTY-KAT, AND THE BEDDECK on the VINDI,
Never did me no harm, and I loved my Ist trip maiden voyage. happy days.
Regards Terry.


----------



## robpau12

YES JOHN PRUDEN, I WAS THERE 5-9-60 to 11-11-60. I THINK I WAS IN ;C; HUT!.


----------



## jim phillips

*vindi*

Hi Mike, spent 6 weeks on vindi,i remember the cockroaches first thing in the morning. food was lousy, uniform a joke, but what the hell, we were young then. i ended up as senior sickbay worker. had a cushy job and my own room and was allowed into Sharpness to pick up medicines! R 705554.


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

*Vindi Boys*

Hi Mike, I too went to the Vindi in summer of 1955 I enjoyed it, life there for me was better than at home, I remember Captain Duguid, Chief officer Mr Pore, instructer Scott (Scotty) and Popeye, also there was an odd character who used to issue us with woolly swimming costumes when we swam in the canal, I lived on orange juice and peanut butter sandwiches at the dockside cafe, from the Vindi I immediately joined the Empress of Australia out of Liverpool for four months trooping and regular voyages. then went on to travel the world for ten years. Tom


----------



## R396040

Vindicatrix cateringOctober/November 1947. Dis.Bk R396040
Thirty years at sea. Stuart Henderson


----------



## vangooler

Also went to the Vindi. 20/3/54- 28/05/54. Achieved the dizzy heights of trainee bosun. A holiday camp it wasn't but met lots of good friends and had lots of fun. R608638....Ian


----------



## vix

Tom(Tucker)Kirby said:


> Hi Mike, I too went to the Vindi in summer of 1955 I enjoyed it, life there for me was better than at home, I remember Captain Duguid, Chief officer Mr Pore, instructer Scott (Scotty) and Popeye, also there was an odd character who used to issue us with woolly swimming costumes when we swam in the canal, I lived on orange juice and peanut butter sandwiches at the dockside cafe, from the Vindi I immediately joined the Empress of Australia out of Liverpool for four months trooping and regular voyages. then went on to travel the world for ten years. Tom


If I remember correctly...there were 2 Scotts? One was a captain always talked about Royal Mail Lines especially the Alcantara; then there was a 'lower-deck' Scott...same rank as Popeye. I met him in Bristol, many years later...I tapped him on the shoulder and he ducked and came up swinging, he must have thought I was going to clobber him? He was a bag of nerves. There was also a Mr. Agate? His trousers always had arguments with his shoes [no socks either, I seem to remember?] I was Vindi September - November 1957. Had to wait until my 16th birthday before they would let me ship-out. SS Devon...Federal/NZSC first ship...double header on MANZ run for 11 months.


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

Hi Vix, Yes I remember Mr Agate too, about the Alcantara I always thought it was Chief Officer Pore's old ship, I do recall we all had to paint or draw a picture of that ship as part of a lesson, I discovered I had a talent for painting ships and still do to this day. Tom


----------



## Ernie Higham

I was at the Vindi, summer 54, R617720. About the Acantara that was Captain Scotts ship, I heard he retired and went to Tasmania were he passed away.


----------



## clancy

may till august 1963 i enjoyed my time there r 788576 deck been to the last 6reuions


----------



## john mc ginley

Trained on the vindi from 20/08/56 till 26/10/56. R658934


----------



## Thats another Story

was there a tanker that hit a bridge causing a fire and explosion in the 60s.john


----------



## blue

my dad trained on the vindi but i dont know what dates his name is eddie johnson


----------



## DMA

Vindi..29-Sept-1958....5-Dec-1958..R701593..Deck..don't recall the hut #.


----------



## James MacDonald

Ex Vindi, March to May 63, R785726, Billet C1, anyone out there on the same squad.


----------



## clancy

James MacDonald said:


> Ex Vindi, March to May 63, R785726, Billet C1, anyone out there on the same squad.


as you were going out the gate i was going in r788576(Whaaa)


----------



## Govan42

Hi Mike,I must have been at the Vindi at the same time as you as my Reg.No.is R693823 ....I was there from June till August 1958.I remember the Starvation Diet we had.And the big Mugs of "Antiwank" Cocoa we got at night time.I was Originally from Glasgow but now live just Outside Ottawa ,Canada.Im Now 70.
Look forward to hear from you
Regards
Peter McNally


----------



## Govan42

mike 555 said:


> hi,
> i have just obtained a list of the people i trained with on the vindicatrix.
> my registration number is R 693816.
> are there any fellow trainees on this site,if so please get in touch,would love to hear from you
> all the best
> mike


My Registration No.is R 693823 we must have been in the same intake ...June 1958 till August 58 My Name is Peter McNally I was from Glasgow at that time but now live in Ottawa Canada.Im now 70.


----------



## teamardglass

R820615 _my father at Sharpness during the summer of 1965-Thomas Keith Holt. He's told me he had a crew cut at the time and was nicknamed "Spike". Hotel/catering side, any shipmates new him then please get in touch. He served on the Beaver Ash (Canadian Pacific), the English Star (Blue Star), the Romney (Alfred Holts). Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Bosun ken

Joined " Vindi". June. 1942 . D.B. No 262487 .Stopped at sea until 1985.Spent all my Adult life in Australia . Large sea-bag , bursting at the seams ....with memories


----------



## R396040

*Vindi oldies*



Bosun ken said:


> Joined " Vindi". June. 1942 . D.B. No 262487 .Stopped at sea until 1985.Spent all my Adult life in Australia . Large sea-bag , bursting at the seams ....with memories


Thank God theres someone older than me at last (see entry 19 above). Only kidding Ken, Im with you about all the memories though,wouldnt fancy going to sea these days I ended up in 77/78 and swopped the ocean for the desert my next twenty working years, Good luck to you mate and Happy New Year.
Stuart Henderson R396040 Vndi 47


----------



## Bosun ken

I live inNewcastle N.S.W. I often see some of these "Bulkies" off shore , like you, never no more . Floating containers , with a fraction of the crews doing each others work , no more pride the old days of a seaman gone ....forever. All the very best to you.


----------



## guinnessmick

i was at the vindi from 28/9/59 to 6/ll/59 my discharge book number is r 716417
i cannot remember much about it now but i never had any complaints 
mick johnson


----------



## Jeff Glasser

Vindi' boy, catering, Oct.-Dec. 1964. R808042. Did'nt do me any harm! Apart from this nervous tic!(*))

Jeff


----------



## oldbosun

Vindi Oct 1946. Dis A No r347216
Do not remember my 3 months there with fondness. It was harsh, bordering on brutal. Stood me in good stead though. I was already wartime toughened when I went there. (14 years old working on the bomb damage)
I do value my training there and it helped me all through my 42 years at sea deck boy to bosun. (The odd shore job between)
Never thought much of those drunken instructors who would come back at night from the pub pissed, and have their fun out on us boys, making us do exercises on the brick edge of the water tank. Strangy was the worst culprit for that.
Strangy said I was there for him to toughen up. I told him you're too late................sir. My Dad has already done that.
Regardless, I wouldn't have missed the Vindi experience for the world.
I still meet up here in Toronto with Vindiboys who settled in Canada. 
All of us getting on in years now, but a wealth of experiences amongst the 32 of us. 
Always glad to hear from any Vindiboy here in the Toronto area.


----------



## ray grass

my dis number is r834736......was at vindi bout same time as you i think


----------



## Govan42

ray grass said:


> my dis number is r834736......was at vindi bout same time as you i think


Hi Ray Thanks for your interest.I was at the Vindi from Mid June 1958 till the end of July. Originally from Glasgow im now Living in Canada Im70 years old.I cant recall your name but that does not mean anything
Keep in touch
Peter


----------



## Seemore

Trained on the vindi from 24/10/55 till 2/12/55. R396958934 any one out there at the Vind during that period
Seemore ( Alf Dadswell )


----------



## Gordi

I was at the Vindicatrix 19-4 54 ----21 5 54 Catering R608621 Gordi

Anyone got a Class photo


----------



## william middleton

*vindi boy*

HI MIKE,
IWAS ON THE VINDI FROM5/8/52 TO 24/10/52 [dech]

MY NUMBER WAS R580444 AND NAME BILL MIDDLETON STAYED AT SEA UNTIL 1964 i have a photo of all the guys at this time but cannot remember any names any body regonize my name


----------



## Herb Convery

Boy, I must be getting old...all the numbers starting with a 6. My number R590939. Was there 1951..galley boy for a while then Cunard till 1971, went to Canada to get married, still here, still married, had a great time.
Herb


----------



## Essjay

vix said:


> If I remember correctly...there were 2 Scotts? One was a captain always talked about Royal Mail Lines especially the Alcantara; then there was a 'lower-deck' Scott...same rank as Popeye. I met him in Bristol, many years later...I tapped him on the shoulder and he ducked and came up swinging, he must have thought I was going to clobber him? He was a bag of nerves. There was also a Mr. Agate? His trousers always had arguments with his shoes [no socks either, I seem to remember?] I was Vindi September - November 1957. Had to wait until my 16th birthday before they would let me ship-out. SS Devon...Federal/NZSC first ship...double header on MANZ run for 11 months.


I rember Mr Scott and Agate. The latter was mad as a hatter, and used to ride around the ship at night on a cycle. Mr Scott was the Chief Officer and the Cpt's name was Duiguid. (i think) My DB Number is R5848015?

Steve


----------



## geoff. foxton

Hi, I was on Vindi 5/61 - 7/61 deck, great time and mates.
Geoff.


----------



## Captain2

*Vindi Boys*

Any Vindi Boys please get in touch with Terry Hales at 
[email protected]
he is an ex Vindi Boy and publishes a news letter
He is gravely ill and I am sure a few emails would be appreciated


----------



## jameshatfield

*jim hatfield R614746*

/B]


Ernie Higham said:


> I was at the Vindi, summer 54, R617720. About the Acantara that was Captain Scotts ship, I heard he retired and went to Tasmania were he passed away.


 jim hatfield R614746. Hi Ernie, yes I was there in the summer of 54,you must have arrived as I was leaving,i did the 10 weeks but the last 4 weeks was farm boy, use to bring the cows from the field near the mission back to the farm, did 30 years at sea, wish I could do it all again,


----------



## mr g elliott

*the vindicatrix has its own site i was there in 63 r789047*

vindicatrix has its own site I was there 1963 my number r789047


----------



## mcmillan

R815432 at the Vindi in 62 - 63 cannot remember which month or year, but i remember playing lights out and revaele on the bugle, and loading coal from the barge and scrubbing the decks of our billets, and being dressed in that surge navy blue suit with a beret. They were great days and stood me in good stead for my future at sea. Maiden voyage was on the last trip of the 'Reina del Mar' under the flag of i think she was then 'Royal Mail Lines' and then was bought by 'Union Castle', with Captain James. A true gentleman and scholar.


----------



## Dickyboy

Hi R801487 here 
I must have been on the Vindi just before you. That was in 1964.
My first ship was the Queen Mary, but a couple of years (Give or take) I was on the Reina Del Mar.
Battledress jacket & beret, horrid clothes. Remember Agate? Polishing floors? Night watches on board, which included the only decent meals, fry ups! 
Counting down the Popeyes every week at the movie? Beans on toast at the Mission? I could go on forever. A hard place, but it stood me in good stead for a life at sea.


----------



## mr g elliott

clancy said:


> may till august 1963 i enjoyed my time there r 788576 deck been to the last 6reuions


I was there 1963 fromaugust tonovember my number is r789047 cheers gordon


----------



## mr g elliott

(Scribe)


clancy said:


> may till august 1963 i enjoyed my time there r 788576 deck been to the last 6reuions


I was there 1963 fromaugust tonovember my number is r789047 cheers gordon


----------



## kypros

I never attended a sea training school as such,going direct into the MN was these places as bad as some of you ex Vindi boys make out starved etc was it like services training or could you just walk away.KYPROS


----------



## Dickyboy

kypros said:


> I never attended a sea training school as such,going direct into the MN was these places as bad as some of you ex Vindi boys make out starved etc was it like services training or could you just walk away.KYPROS


Yeah You could walk away, but at your parents expense I think. They didn't issue a return rail warrant. The warrant in your mitt was a sure sign that you were going home, or onto a ship. Via the dreaded pool.
I certainly found it tough, tougher than any ship I was in, and a different world to the one that I was bought up in.
It stood me in good stead in later years though.


----------



## loafer53

*R706100*

NICKNAME COWBOY TERRY POWLEY


mike 555 said:


> hi,
> i have just obtained a list of the people i trained with on the vindicatrix.
> my registration number is R 693816.
> are there any fellow trainees on this site,if so please get in touch,would love to hear from you
> all the best
> mike


----------



## davemoore

Iwason the vindi from oct to nov1958 never forgot that first meal it was the infamous scouse took one mouth full and nearly choked two seconds later an old boy said don't you want it new boy ,he scoffed it straight down ,it didn't take me long to be asking the same .hunger soon set in .Anyone remember Agates song. it went something like this 
We're gonna join Old Agates navy up at 6'oclock, twice around the block, dirty great icicles hanging from your c**k,just a vest and shorts it was just about true In truth I loved every minute while there went in as a boy came out as a man ,discipline never did anyone any harm


----------

